# Mini CCO and blog sale hauls.



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 30, 2011)

I made a trip to the York UK CCO/CCS on my way to Whitby this week, and although there wasn't a large amount available I did manage to pick up a few things I'd been after.





  	- 6 Beauties Play It Cool Palette
  	- Shimmermoss e/s
  	- Gulf Stream e/s
  	- Gold Stroke pigment
  	- Old Gold pigment
  	- Moonlight Night pigment
  	- Later pigment
  	- Winkle e/s pro pan
  	- Adoring carmine mini eye brush set

  	I've also accumulated a few things from various blog sales over the last few weeks (with more due to arrive in the post).





  	- Mac Liquid Lurex l/s
  	- Mac Playing Koi l/s
  	- Mac Viva Glam Gaga I l/s
  	- Mac Viva Glam Cyndi l/s
  	- Mac Tone: Grey quad
  	- Elf quad containing Mac Trax de-pot, Contrast de-pot, and Deep Truth de-pot. Not actually sure what the gold pot is, though my closest approximation is maybe a pressed piggie (old gold, perhaps?).
  	- Mac Hello Kitty Lucky Tom quad.
  	- Mac Roman Holiday l/g
  	- Mac Corn shadestick
  	- Mac Gentle Lentil shadestick
  	- Mac Lucky Jade shadestick
  	- YSL quad
  	- Mac Viva Glam V


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 30, 2011)

love the pigments + cyndi!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. I looove cyndi. I'm too chicken to wear a bright/matte red, so it's lovely to find a more subtle one to ease me in, lol. Shame it was LE, really.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 2, 2011)

amazing haul! I love the pigments you picked up!


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 3, 2011)

greaaaaaaaat haul wish i had a cco within an hour drive


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 3, 2011)

Great haul!!!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 4, 2011)

Brilliant haul, i really wish id picked up cyndi when i had the chance !


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 4, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Brilliant haul, i really wish id picked up cyndi when i had the chance !


	Yeah, I actually have Cyndi already but I use it quite a lot so I really wanted a backup. It's such a lovely colour/finish.


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

Nice haul....I wish I had a CCO near me :-( Probably better that I don't thought because I'd be so broke *haha*


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 17, 2011)

Some more things I've picked up from various swaps and blog sales (plus one Surf Baby purchase):





  	Mac palette, and pans/depots:
  	- All That Glitters
  	- Old Gold pressed piggie
  	- Lucky Green
  	- Strike a Pose
  	- Deep Truth
  	- Trax
  	- Parfait Amour
  	- Contrast
  	- Nocturnelle
  	- Violet Trance
  	- Winkle
  	- Prussian

  	I'm going to need another palette or two if I depot all my Mac shadows (and I think I'm going to... this is far easier for storage).

  	Shaowdy Lady Quad
  	Birds & Berries from LoL
  	Gilt By Association MES
  	She Who Dares MES





  	- Quietly
  	- Pinked Mauve
  	- Reflects Blackened Red
  	- Circa Plum
  	- Antique Green





  	- Baroque Boudoir
  	- Brave Red
  	- Kanga Rouge
  	- Hibiscus
  	- Vegas Volt
  	- Ravishing
  	- Brave New Bronze


----------



## femmepastiche (May 17, 2011)

What a great haul! Wow Hibiscus and Vegas Volt look so similar in that picture...I've been lusting after Hibiscus but maybe I should skip it? Do you find them similar, or is hibiscus a little more red? [I'm hoping]


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 17, 2011)

femmepastiche said:


> What a great haul! Wow Hibiscus and Vegas Volt look so similar in that picture...I've been lusting after Hibiscus but maybe I should skip it? Do you find them similar, or is hibiscus a little more red? [I'm hoping]



 	They swatch really similarly on my arm, but Hibiscus is definitely more reddy than Vegas Volt on lips. Quick, messy swatches:








  	Hope that's helpful.


----------



## femmepastiche (May 17, 2011)

Oh that's so nice thank you so much! Wow that color is so gorgeous on....Vegas Volt is a tad too orange on me I suppose, yet another excuse to pick up hibiscus...as if there weren't enough.

  	Thanks again!!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, I really want to love Vegas Volt but it's a little too orangey for me too. I think I'm too pale to make it work. Hibiscus is gorgeous, though, definitely worth getting. Looks really nice as a thin wash of colour over lip balm, too.


----------



## heart (May 18, 2011)

i love your hauls!  i'm envious you found a lady gaga I lipstick.  but so very pretty!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 23, 2011)

heart said:


> i love your hauls!  i'm envious you found a lady gaga I lipstick.  but so very pretty!



 	Thanks! I'm surpised I found one too, tbh, but it's a fab colour. Not sure if I'm brave enough to wear it much.


----------

